# Way Huge Camel Toe (sorry)



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

IT'S HERE

After years (decades) of speculation, we have a mkII Way Huge Camel Toe. Mike Campbell fans, rejoice.

Per Jeorge Tripps' excellent twitter account:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

would it be wrong to say I found this thread slightly disappointing?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> would it be wrong to say I found this thread slightly disappointing?


Not at all.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The only reason I sold my red llama was because it lacked a tone knob. Seriously interested in this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I made a modified Llama over the weekend. I reduced the max gain, changed the treble cut to give a more reasonable boost tone and tacked on an asymmetrical diode complement. At low gain, it makes a nice boost with a pleasing non-nasal upper midrange bump. At higher gain, you get a pleasant grind that results from the invertor stages and the clipping diodes. Not fizzy at all. Makes a great boost to feed an overdrive or push an amp.

All of which is to say that a Red Llama into any more serious dirt box would likely sound pretty good.


----------

